# كيف تصبح مسيحيا ؟



## laith (14 يونيو 2007)

الخطوة الأولى:
الله خلق الإنسان على صورته و مثاله و قويت العلاقة بينهما.
فيقول السيد المسيح: "... و اما انا فقد اتيت لتكون لهم حيوة و ليكون لهم افضل." (يوحنا 10:10)

"... لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح." (رومية 5: 1)



الخطوة الثانية:
إختار الإنسان طريقاً خاصاً به بدلاً من طريق الله. و نتيجة لبعد الإنسان عن الله (الخطية)، فقد فصل نفسه عن الله و صار ميت روحياً.

"... آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم و بين إلهكم و خطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع." (إشعياء 59: 2)
لا نستطيع وحدنا ان نستعيد الكمال اللازم لوصل الفجوة بيننا و بين الله. و على مدى العصور حاول الإنسان ذلك بطرق عدة، و لم يفلح.

فلا يقدر على وصل تلك الفجوة الوظيفة المرموقة .. او الدين .. او المال .. او الأخلاق .. او الحكمة.

"توجد طريق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة و عاقبتها طرق الموت." (امثال 14: 12)



الخطوة الثالثة:
خلاص الله: الصليب

يسوع المسيح هو الحل الوحيد لهذه المشكلة. لقد مات على الصليب و قام من القبر، دافعاً العقاب عن خطايانا، و وصل الفجوة بين الله و الإنسان. و بذلك إسترد الله علاقته بالإنسان فبلغت الى التمام مرة اخرى.

"فإن المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من أجل خطايانا البار من اجل الاثمة لكى يقربنا الى الله..." (1 بطرس 3: 18)
"لأنه يوجد إله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح."(1 تيموثاوس 2: 5)
"و لكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه و نحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا" (رومية 5: 8)


الخطوة الرابعة:
إستجابتنا

يجب علينا تقبل هذه العطية التى وهبنا الله اياها لنحيا معه حياة ابدية. و علينا فقط ان نسأل الله ان يهبنا عطيته و نؤمن انه سيهبنا اياها. فبناءً على ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس:
"الحق الحق اقول لكم إن من يسمع كلامى و يؤمن بالذى ارسلنى فله حيوة ابدية و لا يأتى إلى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحيوة" (يوحنا 5: 24





فهل من سبب يمنعك ان تعبر الى جهة الله و تضمن لك الحياة الابدية؟!


----------



## hazal (19 أغسطس 2011)

hhhhhhhhhhhh chkoun li gal anna llah 3azza wa jal kan 3endo ibn o chkoun li gal anna almassi7 mat o nad men l9ber fa 3ala al3akss howa 3emro mamat o 3emro matdfen mais howa fa9ate tchebeh


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أغسطس 2011)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## angil sky (26 أغسطس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MIYhBpDTkhM[/YOUTUBE]


====================
الرب يباركك ويبارك
محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا جدا شكراا
​


----------

